# I had an idea....



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

I see cable lifters and spikes and a variety of other tweaks on the market and they are always priced well above what they should be in my opinion. In addition to that, only half of the audiophile crowd is even interested in purchasing them. 

I believe this is because they are marketed poorly. They are generally marketed as a device that will improve your sound. Well, that turns half of your customer base off right away. And the premium price they ask for the things reflects the "makes your system sound better" philosophy.

But what if...

What if the things were marketed just as bling? They don't claim to have any sonic benefits, they just make your system look sharp. Totally aesthetic. The price could be cut in half i'm betting, and the other half of the audiophile group could actually buy the things without the stigma of it altering the sound in any way.

All of us want our rigs to look nice. What if you could go to a website and order stuff that was just meant to dress out your stereo?

I am adesigner by trade, and cable lifters would be super easy to design and build to look really cool. I also built a light kit for my turntable that makes my platter glow green. 










It is really beautiful. This is another thing that could be made easily and sold inexpensively.

Other possible items would be nice hardwood blocks to set your gear on, printed art grillcloths and absorbers, custom painted diffusers, turntable sandboxes (this one really does have some sonic benefits), lacquered knobs, under shelf light kits etc.

Do you guys think anyone would be interested in audio bling...especially if it was sold as purely bling and not "sound improvement" devices?

I also had an idea to go to a ceramic place and have white cable risers made, and go the studio and in one sitting custom paint the pieces before they were fired. These would be like sculptures actually.

Anyway, I was just thinking out loud.

Thoughts? Ideas for products? Dont be shy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like the "looks" of some of the speaker and other spikes or platforms but the claims that many of them improve sound don't sit well with me. As you say also the price of many of these items are rediculous. 

If they were sold as decorative add on items and sold for much less I know many would buy them just to spruce up what they have.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

I use these. http://www.electriciansupplies.com/product.cfm/p/119933/Lapp-6183R-70.htm
They were less than $6/ea when I bought them. I know I got them from an electrical supply house, but I'm not positive it was this one. It was several years ago. They aren't just bling; they are an integral component of my cable management - I make no further claims (nor do I care what anyone thinks). If you click on 'Pin Type, Tie-Top' above the item number, you'll see a picture of them - they're at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like things that jazz up a room. Whether they improve sound or not is irrelevant to me, but I ain't gonna pay a bunch of money for stuff like that either.

I would love to find a couple dozen of these in this brown color to place my speaker cables on:










I also want to find some good looking power cables for my Montis. I just haven't taken the time to look yet. I obviously don't want to spend a lot, but these look terrible... so does the phone pic in a dark room:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I like things that jazz up a room. Whether they improve sound or not is irrelevant to me, but I ain't gonna pay a bunch of money for stuff like that either.
> 
> I would love to find a couple dozen of these in this brown color to place my speaker cables on:
> 
> ...


Why not just get some tech-flex and make some nice sleeves for your wires?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> Why not just get some tech-flex and make some nice sleeves for your wires?


Brilliant idea... you are a genius. I could shorten them up myself and just purchase a couple of power connectors, I have the heat-shrink... just need to pick up some more techflex.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

One awful cell phone photo deserves another. I didn't intend to route the cables this way, but it was the only way to get the speakers where they sound the best without replacing the cables I have. Three separate cables exit to either side of the amp - speaker wire, sub cable from the crossover and LFE fed from the multi-channel analog preamp. It makes this less than desirable routing acceptable. I paid around $100 for 16 of the insulators, which didn't seem at all silly to me. 









I lost track of time tonight - great to have the projector back.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have seen the good image of those too. I think your picture was the one that caused me to ask what they were. $6.25 each is not bad at all... and if I could find 16 in brown for $100-$125, I would buy them.

Or I could spend $160 for 8 and these would improve my sound:









I guess my music doesn't really sound like music right now... and I have haze in the sound. Perhaps these will clear all that up and get my music back. I suppose I have been missing out for ... well... I guess I have always missed out. Come to think of it... there are a lot of people missing out. This is terrible news. We must all get these asap!


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I would love to find something that looks good and prevents my center channel speaker from moving while playing loud music or movies. I bought some Auralex for it, but it doesn't have that "bling" look.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I have seen the good image of those too. I think your picture was the one that caused me to ask what they were. $6.25 each is not bad at all... and if I could find 16 in brown for $100-$125, I would buy them.
> 
> Or I could spend $160 for 8 and these would improve my sound:
> 
> ...


Oh no! Those will not give the best results. You need to get them made in solid brass as it has a negative value for coercivity which will negate the quantum effects of any steel the signal encounters. 

This is easily demonstrated here: http://www.kayelaby.npl.co.uk/general_physics/2_6/2_6_6.html


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Kevin,

That is a great find. I was searching for something just like that when I got the idea to make custom ones. Those are priced fairly as well.

But what if they came in a variety of colors? that would be the cool part.

I would just buy one, make a mold and then create my own ceramic ones in various colors and patterns. They would probably need to sell for 20 bucks each, but they would be art as well as function.

Thanks for that link.


----------



## Bowers (Mar 10, 2012)

A cheap tweek is to play music in a dark room, or close your eyes... You won`t see the cables at all, their gone


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

> Brilliant idea... you are a genius. I could shorten them up myself and just purchase a couple of power connectors, I have the heat-shrink... just need to pick up some more techflex.


That's the spirit!

You could just go to Home Depot and get a spool of 3/12 or 3/10 and some really nice looking (nice looking is the key to what I am trying to do) IEC connectors and Male ends, a variety of techflex colors and patterns and various colors of heatshrink and you would be in the custom power cable business.

Making them look good, and not trying to sell voodoo seems to be the ticket. Many audiophiles don't want to DIY stuff, that is the market I am thinking about.

Imagine that you could just order those power cables, in the color and legnth you wanted for 40 bucks or so.

If you look at the image of my turntable on the first page, it is sitting on a sandbox. The top plate does not touch the sides of the box at all. I can rap on the box with my fist while a disc is playing and it will not make a peep.

Those are very useful (could be used as a vibration device for a CD player as well. And every turntable guy that comes over wants one. They are easy to make and look cool. That's the kind of thing I am thinking there is a market for.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

> A cheap tweek is to play music in a dark room, or close your eyes... You won`t see the cables at all, their gone


Yep, I listen like you do, so this stuff isnt for when I am listening...it is for when i'm not. Clearly no sonic value in them.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

AudioDawg said:


> But what if they came in a variety of colors? that would be the cool part.
> Thanks for that link.


You're quite welcome. A patient man could gather a set in a better color for $5-8/ea via ebay, but I'm somewhat lacking in that virtue. When I ordered them, I figured I'd spray paint them (but...). I need to add weight to a few of them, which will be simple enough. I think they are very handy little devices as my speakers are 9'3" off the front wall and the subs are 12'10" (38% of room length - best location yet) out.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Or I could spend $160 for 8 and these would improve my sound:
> 
> I guess my music doesn't really sound like music right now... and I have haze in the sound. Perhaps these will clear all that up and get my music back. I suppose I have been missing out for ... well... I guess I have always missed out. Come to think of it... there are a lot of people missing out. This is terrible news. We must all get these asap!


Those have been upgraded via the application of a sticker. It's a very special sticker. Without that sticker, these things are just for show.  Who really pays attention to what the 'official' audio press claims? 

If it made a difference in the sound of my system, I couldn't hear it. Not everything has to be a sonic improvement to be valuable. This display doesn't do a thing for the sound of the system either, but I like it. Lots of folks here have bits of whimsy in their rooms. Have fun! :bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now there's a good idea, figurines to hold the cables off the floor.

Sonnie wrote:



> I would love to find a couple dozen of these in this brown color to place my speaker cables on:


Sonnie, I bet you could get the owner of your local pottery business to make them for you. Or you could take the class & make them your self (your wife might even enjoy the class).

http://www.troyal.gov/departments/senior-center/creative-artistic


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So Kevin... when you buy these from an electrical company or porcelain insulator company, they are pretty light and have a section in the center bottom that sticks out farther than the edge. How do you weight them down and keep them from falling over?




robbo266317 said:


> Oh no! Those will not give the best results. You need to get them made in solid brass as it has a negative value for coercivity which will negate the quantum effects of any steel the signal encounters.
> 
> This is easily demonstrated here: http://www.kayelaby.npl.co.uk/general_physics/2_6/2_6_6.html


Ehhh.... I glanced over the page and noticed several of those formulas were incorrect. :whistling;




Bowers said:


> A cheap tweek is to play music in a dark room, or close your eyes... You won`t see the cables at all, their gone


But seeing the cables is what helps me enjoy the music. I see them when I walk into the room and when I leave the room. Plus good looking cables make my pictures look better. :bigsmile:




AudioDawg said:


> You could just go to Home Depot and get a spool of 3/12 or 3/10 and some really nice looking (nice looking is the key to what I am trying to do) IEC connectors and Male ends, a variety of techflex colors and patterns and various colors of heatshrink and you would be in the custom power cable business.


Hey... I placed an order last night. Nothing too elaborate, but it will match my custom made speaker cables. I will just use the cord that came with the Montis.



 Delivery Estimate Tuesday, February 11, 2014 by 8:00pm 



  3/8 Inch PET Non-fray Expandable Braided Sleeving - 10ft - Black  

   3:1 Heat Shrink Kit, 62 Pieces, 4" Length (Sizes: 1/8" - 3/4")  
   2 of Wattgate 5266i-BLK Edison Connector Black 




Tonto said:


> Sonnie, I bet you could get the owner of your local pottery business to make them for you. Or you could take the class & make them your self (your wife might even enjoy the class).


Now you have been to my house... do you really think we are close to anywhere that offers pottery classes? Besides, I took Art and Pottery classes in high school... and hated it. I would much rather pay someone $6-8 each for them.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

> So Kevin... when you buy these from an electrical company or porcelain insulator company, they are pretty light and have a section in the center bottom that sticks out farther than the edge. How do you weight them down and keep them from falling over?


Im not Kevin but....

I would use Durhams Rock Hard putty to fill them, or if I was feeling especially frisky, Bondo.

Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can also add several large washers to the bottoms of each giving weight and a stainless steel look.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Bowers said:


> A cheap tweek is to play music in a dark room, or close your eyes... You won`t see the cables at all, their gone


Just the glow from all those hidous lights on the equipment in Sonnie's room lets you see them. But he thinks they are cool. Hey, Sonnie, why not just braid your speaker wire with some glow in the dard rope. I am sure you can find some to match your blue lights on your equipment. :rofl:

Personally, I think those insulators are awful looking. And another thing to trip over.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> Just the glow from all those hidous lights on the equipment in Sonnie's room lets you see them. But he thinks they are cool. Hey, Sonnie, why not just braid your speaker wire with some glow in the dard rope. I am sure you can find some to match your blue lights on your equipment. :rofl:
> 
> Personally, I think those insulators are awful looking. And another thing to trip over.


Here is some Elwire...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I personally use 2x4'a to hold mine. Just drilled a hole, fed the wire through & pulled them through the sheet rock at the right places. :rofl:

Seriously though Sonnie, I bet that instructor @ the senior center could design a mold (your design so they don't need washers of bondo or whatever) & crank those things out. You could even have her inlay a HTS logo in the glaze coat. Let those little old ladies make some cash!!! Just saying.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well we know that Leonard is not listening with his eyes closed... he is looking at the lights, of which most have black tape over them. Now we know we probably need videos for him to watch what he is listening. 

We also know he is walking where he shouldn't be... behind the speakers. Or maybe he has his speaker wire routed out into the room in front of his speakers, close to the listening position. He likes looking at lights so much he also wants to see his speaker wires. Now I know why he suggested glow in the dark rope... for him, not me!

Ah-ha... I get it now... the lights make the sound better. onder:


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

> Ah-ha... I get it now... the lights make the sound better.


Only if they are blue.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

> Personally, I think those insulators are awful looking.


Thats why I want to make them attractive.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

I know you guys thought I was kidding....

 


This is a trial par of cable lifters. I still have to put some weight in them and some felt or padding on the bottom, and maybe another coat of paint.

I will post another pic after they are finished and in use on my system. I will likely make about 6 or so for myself to help refine the process.

I believe I will have about 5 bucks in each one when it is done including my time at 30 bucks an hour.

Im not sure about packaging...

These could be made to be larger for bigger cables if necessary. And of course, any color.

Mike


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudioDawg said:


> I know you guys thought I was kidding....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know how you made those... Pretty good idea. :T


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

It wont take a rocket scientist to reverse engineer them, but my hope its that I can sell them for a price that will make the effort to make them yourself less inviting. 

I am thinking I may spin them on a lathe and put some pinstripes around the base as well.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about taking the base and drill a hole (the size of the tube you have in your pic) parallel to the ground and then take the pipe piece you have and cut it in half to make a saddle and glue that to the base where you just drilled the half circle? Does this make sense?





Like this...


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

I actually was going to do just that until I saw the "T" fittings in my drawer, and the light bulb went off over my head. 

I wanted something that the cable would not come out of once it was installed so I decided to use the pipe and run the cable through it. You would just thread the cable through 3 or 4 (or however many you want) before you hook it up to the speaker, then slide them to where you want them. 

They will never come off unless you want them to.

I think I am going to put some lime green pinstripes on the base and then cover my speaker wires in lime green techflex. May be a week before I get to it though...busy week coming up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cable filters? So that is not all one piece?

I like the idea... not the color though. Looks too much like Kentucky blue.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Did I say filters? I meant lifters....or did you misspell lifters...I am confused now. 

Any color you want is easy to do...even crimson.

They are two pieces glued together. I had to "modify" them somewhat. And I cant reveal all the secrets.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Running the wires through the pipe precludes the need to secure the wires to the lifters. I assume you're weighting the bases - could fill with sand, then seal 'em. You're making me reconsider painting mine. My initial intention was to do just that, but I get lazy at times and I like that they really 'stand out' in white. Once in a while someone else walks over to that side of the room. I want them to get the message quite clearly (without my having to say it) that they need to *respect the cables!* I could paint mine in blue to match the walls, but that color would still announce its presence against the carpet - hmm.

I didn't doubt that you were serious about crafting your own. You seem that type. Of course, this place is a cornucopia of DIY folks. It's part of the fun, isn't it?


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Kevin,

Im not sure you can paint that ceramic surface and have the paint adhere.

I would test one before doing them all. They may make some special ceramic paint you could use.

I am going to fill mine with rock hard putty or bondo, dont know which yet. The putty is water based and would stink a whole lot less. In fact, it has no smell at all. Bu the bondo weighs more and dries faster.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Krylon ColorMaster spray enamel works beautifully on ceramic.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Great. Thanks for that tip as well!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Well we know that Leonard is not listening with his eyes closed... he is looking at the lights, of which most have black tape over them. Now we know we probably need videos for him to watch what he is listening.
> 
> We also know he is walking where he shouldn't be... behind the speakers. Or maybe he has his speaker wire routed out into the room in front of his speakers, close to the listening position. He likes looking at lights so much he also wants to see his speaker wires. Now I know why he suggested glow in the dark rope... for him, not me!
> 
> Ah-ha... I get it now... the lights make the sound better. onder:


Only if they are Purple and Gold, or add Green and have Mardis Gras colors. How could a Bama fan live with blue lights. Maybe you are really a Kentucky hillbilly after all.

:nono:


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, AudioDawg, you gave me a nudge. Thanks! I had some gloss black, Rust-oleum High Performance Enamel in the paint closet and gave it a try. I'll test the durability of the finish tomorrow, but they're definitely more blingy now. In movie mode, they disappear better - even glossy.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kevin360 said:


> Well, AudioDawg, you gave me a nudge. Thanks! I had some gloss black, Rust-oleum High Performance Enamel in the paint closet and gave it a try. I'll test the durability of the finish tomorrow, but they're definitely more blingy now. In movie mode, they disappear better - even glossy.
> 
> View attachment 46568


Good job, they look excellent! :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... and the carpet is not too far off from what I have in my room.

How did you level the bottom and weigh them down?

Are those rubber bands holding the cable?


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry, I should have checked this thread before heading back to the house. I could have taken a picture that would make the following description very clear. The insulators are mushrooms. If the contact surface were the perimeter of what's visible, they'd be perfect (and plenty heavy) as they are. The problem is that the screw mount in the center descends another (nearly) 1/4". That is the portion that I either need to fill and weight, or into which I need to screw a more proper foot - or, perhaps, something more attractive. 

AudioDawg got me thinking. I may do something with wood (that's always fun). Now, I need to turn this thread back over to its initiator, apologize for the diversion, and thank him for the motivation.

:yeahthat:

Yes, those are rubber bands. They are quite effective. They are also very easy to remove and are a snap to install. Perhaps, a more attractive alternative (or, colored rubber bands) is in order.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

That looks great Kevin!

I am a little bolder with my color than most people. I am going to get some neon blue and green techflex and try them both on my speaker cables.

The two lifters I made are in use now and I have 4 more cooking. Even filled, they are a little light. The speaker cable I use is quite stiff and I cannot use the lifters to direct the cable (the cable has its own agenda) so I just allow the cable to do its thing, and support it where it needs it.

When I get them all done, and the techflex in place...more photos will come.

Mike


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks again, Mike (and you too, Ron, for the positive comment), for putting one of those round tuits on my plate. For at least 5 years, I've mulled over whether or not to paint those things. Now, I can put that thought to rest, but there are plenty of other things left for me to do...or not. 

There's nothing wrong with bold colors. I rather like color. I look forward to seeing the photos after everything is in place. Have fun!:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If I can find some, I will paint them the same color as the trim in the room, a medium dark brown. The rubber bands might match good with their natural color since the walls are sand/stone colored.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Kevin... the specs on the model you linked to show Diameter x Height: 5.50 x 4.38 in.

Yours don't look like they are almost 6 inches tall... nor really 4 inches wide. There is another model that is 3.75 x 3.25 in. Can you verify which size you have?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about making a mold, and then making them out of concrete? When you are done you could dip them in that rubber paint they use for tools. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's another brilliant idea... when can you have the molds ready?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> That's another brilliant idea... when can you have the molds ready?


I can sometimes come up with great ideas... Being able to do them though is another matter.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmm, I just measured one and it's 5" in diameter and 4" tall. I suppose the ones I linked are slightly different from the ones I bought. When I purchased mine, I just did a search on 'porcelain insulators' and found some for under $6/ea. I usually hang on to information regarding where I buy things, but I don't know where I got these insulators - only that it was an electrical supply house. 

They look the same and are awfully close, size wise.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I recall reading somewhere that lifters can affect sound but only when they are first added to a system. The idea is that you can get a charge built up on the speaker wire and it's actually the act of moving the cable that will dissipate the charge. Sounds like voodoo to me but I don't know. 

I will agree that they can look really cool. Just like spikes and cloth wrapped cables.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kevin360 said:


> Hmm, I just measured one and it's 5" in diameter and 4" tall. I suppose the ones I linked are slightly different from the ones I bought. When I purchased mine, I just did a search on 'porcelain insulators' and found some for under $6/ea. I usually hang on to information regarding where I buy things, but I don't know where I got these insulators - only that it was an electrical supply house.
> 
> They look the same and are awfully close, size wise.


There was a bunch on eBay a couple of days ago. :T


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

So....I had to make the bases a bit bigger, and I decided to put some pattern on them, a subtle one.

I have stuff on order to make a set of speaker cables that will match these.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudioDawg said:


> So....I had to make the bases a bit bigger, and I decided to put some pattern on them, a subtle one.
> 
> I have stuff on order to make a set of speaker cables that will match these.


Looks great IMO.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh yeah, I agree with Ron. Those look great! With the larger bases, is your stability issue resolved?


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Paint still wet, have not tried them yet.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Money shot....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Valentine's color, for your wife or girlfriend, right?


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Right, because my wife is soooooo into audio. :rofl2:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You lucky guy!


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

I finished the matching speaker cables a couple of days ago. Here is the final (I think) product of two 10' cables and 6 lifters.

I am going to make a yellow set, and then put them on Ebay for 130 buck a set to test the waters.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

The set looks very nice, but you still have to post a post installation photo. 

I solved my stability issue with with the addition of another lifter per side (did a little rearranging). Now, I need to see if I can find some black rubber bands. I tried to get a decent wide angle shot with my son's camera (my eyes aren't what they used to be). Anyway, I look forward to seeing the yellow set as well as one more photo of this set. I've made lots of cables over the years, but all of the ones in this room are purchased.:spend: At least the rack is DIY.


----------



## Big Red Machine (Jan 29, 2010)

Here are some lifters I made when I was running long IC's parallel to long power cables. In order to keep them separated to reduce noise with parallel lines, I drilled holes large enough for PC's below and made notches for IC's up top.

I started with bowl blanks, a large industrial drill bit, router table, and some Tung oil. I added lead weights to the underside but really with the weight of the wood they were not necessary. My present setup in a rental house does not allow me to utilize them.


----------



## Big Red Machine (Jan 29, 2010)

Barely perceptible in this photo. Forgot to add that I bought some vinyl pencil bags from Target for school supplies, filled baggies with sand, and then placed them on top as anchors to weight the IC's down. They were zippered pencil pouches if you will.

Pictures seem fuzzy. You can get a better view in the Stickie page for 2 channel systems. Imposted there a few days ago and you can see the lifters there.


----------



## Ratamacue (Aug 9, 2012)

Just a thought...


----------

